# Looking to apply to NFTS - Production manager course



## Annique Tate-Doe (Mar 17, 2015)

Afternoon!

I'm Annique and I am new to filmschool.org. I'm thinking about applying to the NFTS to enrol on their Production Manager Diploma course and I was wondering what people thought about the school and the course? I'm a mature student whose looking to make a career change. I've been volunteering as a production manager at my local theatre which I've fallen in love with.

Any feedback would be great.

Thanks

Annique


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2015)

Annique Tate-Doe said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> I'm Annique and I am new to filmschool.org. I'm thinking about applying to the NFTS to enrol on their Production Manager Diploma course and I was wondering what people thought about the school and the course? I'm a mature student whose looking to make a career change. I've been volunteering as a production manager at my local theatre which I've fallen in love with.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the site! I'm sure someone who knows more about the program will get back to you soon but in the meantime feel free to extensively use our search system as the forums have been around since 2002 and I'm sure someone must have talked about it. (the film school forums were on Studentfilms.com since 2002 and moved here to FilmSchool.org at the end of 2014)


----------

